# Loana from One Million Years BC



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello, 

finsihed this kit from Vision Models in 1:6.




























Thanks for looking 
Bernd:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent paintup Bernd!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The fleshtones look good and the fur looks very realistic!!

Chris.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Incredible work--especially the skin tones which are spot on!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Bernd - totaly brilliant paint job!..the base is so real looking.. just perfect!.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great looking build-up and paint job, Fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Love it!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Perfect in every way!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful job Bernd ya did on here fleshtones:thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks for looking?? THANKS for showing!!! Great paint job.

Wayne


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Boy, she could sure strech a skin.............even in resin.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If you're a fan of Raquel Welch, her new book has nice never before seen photos.

Raquel almost played Sheena in 1975. Here is Universal Studios concept art of Raquel in costume.

http://terrororstralis.com/sheena/tanya/tanya-concept.htm


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

'Well hello Miss Fuzzy Britches!' Beautiful build and paint.


----------

